# Prochem TEST400 Dbol First Time BULK!!



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hey all,

So I've spent far too much time faffing around with sarms, prohormones and orals, now its time for the big *first* injectable cycle!

So I am 6'2", and currently weigh about 203lbs, proper weigh in tomorrow morning!

So I've got some Prochem test400, which is 120mg enth, 120mg cyp and 160mg deca.

I'm gonna inject 1ml a week, so 400mg total, starting with the first pin tomorrow morning :scared:

Going to go for 10 weeks rather than the standard 12.

Also going to be running 40mg a day of dbol, 20mg preworkout, 20mg pre bed.

Gonna take 0.5mg arimidex eod, and final pct is nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50.

Training Split:

Mon: Chest, Shoulders, (Tris)

Weds: Legs, forearms

Fri: Back, bis

Diet is going to be a 40/40/20 protein carbs fat ratio unless anyone thinks otherwise?

Gonna go for around 3500cals, does that sound enough?

Main aim here is to add on some serious MASS!

All support and comments along the way would be much appreciated!!!! :beer:

Pics in the morning when im looking fresh :tongue:

Cheers all!

Phil.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also should mention I'm prone to mpb so will be popping 5mg finasteride eod!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

do one and half ml and up it to 600mg 400mg is near TRT dosages (to low imo)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

What AI are you going to run on cycle ? What's your PCT ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

x2 on the 1.5ml

Maybe start calories around 4000

Good luck


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> do one and half ml and up it to 600mg 400mg is near TRT dosages (to low imo)


Trt dose for who? A fcuking horse! Lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Trt dose for who? A fcuking horse! Lol


For me  :devil2:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> do one and half ml and up it to 600mg *400mg is near TRT dosages* (to low imo)


love to no what you cruise on bro lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> What AI are you going to run on cycle ? What's your PCT ?


I did put that in there, I just hid it 

Arimidex 0.5mg eod

Pct is nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50

:thumbup:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

vetran said:


> love to no what you cruise on bro lol


I cruise on 300-400mg test


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> do one and half ml and up it to 600mg 400mg is near TRT dosages (to low imo)


I may up it, but gonna start on 1ml see how I react as its my first cycle...

I'm no horse, more of a pony atm..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So first pin this morning! Was absolutely shti scared!....

Not a clue why! Slid in my glute like a dream, painless, no pip as of yet wait and see!

Gonna pop first few dbol preworkout in a couple of hours


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Exciting times mate when you first start jabbing, get the food in you. Most important ingredient!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Exciting times mate when you first start jabbing, get the food in you. Most important ingredient!!


Yeah well excited  how many cals you reckon?

Struggling to get more than 3500 down me even with EVOO help!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I was told dbol is not good near bed time, may of heard wrong but personally I'd do 20mg morning and 20 pre workout


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

1010AD said:


> I was told dbol is not good near bed time, may of heard wrong but personally I'd do 20mg morning and 20 pre workout


Wonder why that is?

Well I know it has a 4 hour half life so was looking to keep my body anabolic during and after workout and also some of the night...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Whole Earth Organic Peanut butter, Double Cream, EVOO, Nuts, Cheese - all densely calorific.

Go for a 40/40/20 split (P/C/F) and shoot for 4k cals I reckon. If you notice any fat gain, drop the carbs.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IronPhil said:


> Wonder why that is?
> 
> Well I know it has a 4 hour half life so was looking to keep my body anabolic during and after workout and also some of the night...


It may have something to do with messing with your sleep pattern, best thing is try it and find out if not suited switch to morning


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mate go to 2ml of t400 a week trust me 1 mil is usless if you want see impressive gains(especialy if you have done pro-hormones) and use an AI something like adex .5 e3d,You may not even need an AI my first cycle got loads of adex and never used.Run the test for 14 weeks min and run the dbol for at least 6 weeks if you plan on doing it.I ususly tel people go with test only first cycle see how you get on ten add dbol next time................front load the test te first week i always find it kicks in around week 2-3 doing it that way.So if running 60-800 test id front load first week with 1200-1500 test.I have seen so many run 500mg test for ten weeks for first cycle and get very disappointed with theresults in real world.Just remmber diet is key you can have 4g of test in you every wek and all the dbol you want but its a waste without having yor diet som way nailed

just a side note i foud prochem test400 to be underdosed compaired to isis t400 and bur t400 you may want take that into account(i could just of had bad batch too eve tho they were comfirmed real not fake)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Ok so hit the gym earlier, 20mg dbol beforehand. Back and Bis today!

Deadlift 110kg x 15, 120 x 9, 110 x 9

Bent over Row 60kg x 12,10,9

Pullups BW x 9,9,9

Chinups BW x 12,10,9

BB curl 35kg x 12, 37.5 x 8, 35 x 8

Felt really nice, good energy, although so very thirsty! Drank a good 5 litres of water!

Slight pip from the jab earlier although really nothing much, suprisngly pleased!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Ok so hit the gym earlier, 20mg dbol beforehand. Back and Bis today!
> 
> Deadlift 110kg x 15, 120 x 9, 110 x 9
> 
> ...


10 pints of water in gym time!! Lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 10 pints of water in gym time!! Lol


Lol i know suprised me!

Was sweating a moderate amount........

i was just thirsty like an african child no idea why!


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Interested to hear what your **** feels like tomorrow as my TT400 gave me pip for ten days. It may well be going in the bin.


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Wonder why that is?
> 
> Well I know it has a 4 hour half life so was looking to keep my body anabolic during and after workout and also *some of the night*...


Half life doesn't work like that mate. The levels of the drug will build up in the body until they reach a peak level based on the dose you take and the half-life of the drug. If you take 10mg every six hours 5mg will be gone after four hours then half of the 5 (2.5) after another four hours and so on.

So after 8 hours kip you would still have around 4mg in your blood after the first couple of days on.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

MrBen said:


> Half life doesn't work like that mate. The levels of the drug will build up in the body until they reach a peak level based on the dose you take and the half-life of the drug. If you take 10mg every six hours 5mg will be gone after four hours then half of the 5 (2.5) after another four hours and so on.
> 
> So after 8 hours kip you would still have around 4mg in your blood after the first couple of days on.


Sweet cheers for that!

So does that still seem a reasonable time to dose? Preworkout and bed?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

MrBen said:


> Interested to hear what your **** feels like tomorrow as my TT400 gave me pip for ten days. It may well be going in the bin.


I'll let you know bud!

I pinned straight after shower and massaged really well after pinning dunno if that's helped or what

Love a good bum massage!


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Sweet cheers for that!
> 
> So does that still seem a reasonable time to dose? Preworkout and bed?


Blind leading the blind but I think the idea of splitting the dose (into 4) is to keep levels more stable. Maybe half the dose and take it every 12 hours but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

MrBen said:


> Interested to hear what your **** feels like tomorrow as my TT400 gave me pip for ten days. It may well be going in the bin.


Interestingly enough, virtually no pip this morning!

Feels like I've had a gentle kick in the right cheek nothing more!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So took 20mg dbol at bed last night. No troubles sleeping!

20mg again this morning.

Weighed in, and starting weight is 202lbs.

Pics soon but I look terrible!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> I may up it, but gonna start on 1ml see how I react as its my first cycle...
> 
> I'm no horse, more of a pony atm..


Fawking big pony then


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Main aims here are to really bring out my chest, a major small area for me, and shoulders.

Back looks small in pics but is actually a good size!!

Arms are 16" cold.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Main aims here are to really bring out my chest, a major small area for me, and shoulders.
> 
> Back looks small in pics but is actually a good size!!
> 
> Arms are 16" cold.


If this is your journal i will sub to it  But dont just focus on weak points cause focusing to much on just those parts can make other parts look worse. You know what im saying ?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> If this is your journal i will sub to it  But dont just focus on weak points cause focusing to much on just those parts can make other parts look worse. You know what im saying ?


It is my journy bro! Cheers for coming along 

I know, I'm not don't worry! Doing pretty much only the big compound lifts on every training day, I'll put my full routine up later for your critique!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> It is my journy bro! Cheers for coming along
> 
> I know, I'm not don't worry! Doing pretty much only the big compound lifts on every training day, I'll put my full routine up later for your critique!!


good stuff seems your ready for the cycle but post your diet up also please.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So for those left wondering!

My split is this:

*Back and Bis*

Deadlift

Bent row

Pull ups

Chin ups

BB curl

*Chest and Tris*

BB bench press

Incline DB press

Incline Fly

Close grip bench press

Dips

*Legs and Shoulders*

Squat

DB Calf Raise

Military Press

BB shrug

Front/side DB raise

3 x sets of 8-12 for each.

Train 3x a week.

Any pros/cons welcome!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> good stuff seems your ready for the cycle but post your diet up also please.


Specially for you man :tongue:

*Meal 1:*

100g beef mince

3 x eggs

1tbsp EVOO

*Meal 2:*

2 scoops whey

400ml milk

100g ground oats

1tbsp EVOO

1tbsp PB

*Meal 3:*

200g chicken breast

Spinach

Seeds

EVOO

Slice wholemeal bread

*Meal 4:*

1 tin tuna

100g cottage cheese

*Meal 5:*

200g chicken

200g rice

Broccoli

*Meal 6:*

2 scoops whey

400ml milk

100g ground oats

1tbsp EVOO

1tsp PB

Day in, day out, youd think id get bored but no :rockon:

Also guzzling 4 litres water a day. yum.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Really interested in this as last time I ran prochem I was using nealy 1600 mgs a week and 50 mg prochem dbol over 3 moths not a pound gained yet went on to a cruise of alpha pharma dbol and gained 5 pound first week


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Specially for you man :tongue:
> 
> *Meal 1:*
> 
> ...


way to little calories i would like to see the mince beef replaced with more chicken or steak also 700-750 cals per meal should be good enough.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Destiny1 said:


> Really interested in this as last time I ran prochem I was using nealy 1600 mgs a week and 50 mg prochem dbol over 3 moths not a pound gained yet went on to a cruise of alpha pharma dbol and gained 5 pound first week


Either your diet was sh!t or your gear was fake PC. I dont use Pro.Chem now but i would never hesitate to use legit Pro.Chem again.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> way to little calories i would like to see the mince beef replaced with more chicken or steak also 700-750 cals per meal should be good enough.


Seriously? I got this to be like 4000cals!! Is that not enough?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Either your diet was sh!t or your gear was fake PC. I dont use Pro.Chem now but i would never hesitate to use legit Pro.Chem again.


sounds like duff gear. Think mine is legit.. The writing on the hologram is raised which is a sure sign it is, is there another way of checking pc stuff?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Seriously? I got this to be like 4000cals!! Is that not enough?


first off i want to see lean protein in that diet & second yes increase your cals.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> sounds like duff gear. Think mine is legit.. The writing on the hologram is raised which is a sure sign it is, is there another way of checking pc stuff?


Your Pro.Chem is gtg raised holo is always a good sign regards to PC


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> first off i want to see lean protein in that diet & second yes increase your cals.


I love it when you order me around, its hot 

Seriously tho I shall see what I can do!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> first off i want to see lean protein in that diet & second yes increase your cals.


100g beef mince per day. issue?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

HJL said:


> 100g beef mince per day. issue?


I should add that its extra lean!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I did 300mg/week test e for my first cycle, wish I would've done 600


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Either your diet was sh!t or your gear was fake PC. I dont use Pro.Chem now but i would never hesitate to use legit Pro.Chem again.


Pretty sure on 1.6g of test and dbol you would gain muscle on a diet of ryvitas and jam

Is 4 tablespoons of EVOO a day healthy? Might invest for fats


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Pretty sure on 1.6g of test and dbol you would gain muscle on a diet of ryvitas and jam
> 
> Is 4 tablespoons of EVOO a day healthy? Might invest for fats


Very healthy mate, loads of monounsaturated fats especially oleic acid. Also helps to balance out your omega 6 and omega 3 fats.

With 14g fat and 120cals per tbsp its a winner!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just back from gym then.

Chest tris today.

Incline DB press 35kg each hand x 14,9

32.5 x 12

BB bench press 60kg x 12,8,8

DB fly 17.5kg each hand x 15,12

20kg x 10

Close grip bench 50kg x 11,8,7

Dips x 6,4,8

Bench press was weak today I normally do it first but had to come second.

Felt alright, getting a nice pump.

When should I expect the dbol strength to kick in?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Pretty sure on 1.6g of test and dbol you would gain muscle on a diet of ryvitas and jam
> 
> Is 4 tablespoons of EVOO a day healthy? Might invest for fats


with that amount you would gain of eating ritz crackers mate :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> I love it when you order me around, its hot
> 
> Seriously tho I shall see what I can do!


Hehe good cause im the dominant part of any encounter


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also found my local boots is a needle exchange.

Went in and got a steroid pack has greens and blues and syringes 5 of each, all I had to give was my initials!

Result!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed mate.

I've also just started a T400 cycle at 600mg each week, first cycle too. Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Subbed mate.
> 
> I've also just started a T400 cycle at 600mg each week, first cycle too. Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it


Nice one mate  got a log?

Yeah I really want to up my dose but not got enough gear and can't get any more soonish.

Compare and contrast!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Nice one mate  got a log?
> 
> Yeah I really want to up my dose but not got enough gear and can't get any more soonish.
> 
> Compare and contrast!


There ya go http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/205253-tom90s-first-cycle.html

I'm 6'2" too, but only 85kg, you're definitely ahead of me! I won't be having a kickstart, think I'm just going for 1.5ml for the 12/13 weeks.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Gym today. Legs and shoulders!

Squat 80kg x 14, 90kg x 9, 85kg x 10

BB shrugs 80kg x 12, 90kg x 12, 90kg x 11

BB military press 60kg x 15, 65kg x 10,10

Calf raise 25kg each hand x 10, 10, 10

Bit of a headache all day today and yesterday, guessing it's the dbol!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> I cruise on 300-400mg test


so not a TRT dose then? 



IronPhil said:


>


sorry mate but you are way to under developed muscle wise to be using steroids you need to spend the next 12-18 months eating well with enough calories to grow whilst training with intensity and plenty of rest to grow.....

then look at a cycle, you may not like this advice but from these pictures it does not look like you have been training longer than a few months



IronPhil said:


> Specially for you man :tongue:
> 
> *Meal 1:*
> 
> ...


What is the breakdown of this? do you weigh your food raw or after it is cooked?

why the mince for meal 1 why not 6 whole eggs?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hate to be a party pooper but @Pscarb is right mate


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

DB said:


> Hate to be a party pooper but @Pscarb is right mate


Well that's put a downer on things


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Good last session before Xmas!

Dead lift 100kg x 13, 105kg x 11,9

Bent over bb row 60kg x 13,11,11

Pullups BW x 10,10,10

Chinups BW x 12,11,10

BB bicep curl 35kg x 11,9 32.5kg x 10

Major pump, starting to feel a bit of the dbol influence and a bit stronger..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> so not a TRT dose then?
> 
> sorry mate but you are way to under developed muscle wise to be using steroids you need to spend the next 12-18 months eating well with enough calories to grow whilst training with intensity and plenty of rest to grow.....
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input mate. Been training 4 years last one year seriously with a proper diet and program.

The weights are cooked weights bro. Could do 6 whole eggs but I like mince and it's extra lean so shoot me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

And those pics are recent ones really after 4yrs in the gym or are they of you before you lifted weights ?

If you like mince dig out mate


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> And those pics are recent ones really after 4yrs in the gym or are they of you before you lifted weights ?
> 
> If you like mince dig out mate


Fairly recent but I don't think they do me justice.

If I look sh** I look sh** fair enough, but I'm trying to make a positive change. My diet is good and the past year I have grown alot just wanted to throw some extra help in the mix particularly to preserve what I already have but and build on it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> Fairly recent but I don't think they do me justice.
> 
> If I look sh** I look sh** fair enough, but I'm trying to make a positive change. My diet is good and the past year I have grown alot just wanted to throw some extra help in the mix particularly to preserve what I already have but and build on it.


It's not that you look sh1t as you are not a fat bloater but you just do not have the muscle base to be using steroids, you say you have been training for 4 yrs sorry buddy but that does not show in your physique and if it does not show after 4yrs of training or even as you have said one year of good diet etc then you are not or should I say your body is not ready for steroids......you will yo yo up and down.....

In my opinion keep with the diet and training etc for another 12-18months then re look at your options concerning steroids, you may ignore my advice and that is your choice but the reason I know so much about doing it the wrong way is because I did it and wish I had waited.......but at the end of the day it is your body so your choice


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Getting a lot of headaches from this dbol... Any way to stop them? Drinking so much water but still bad!


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

It's dehydration mate just drink more water with salt in


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Second pin today of all days!

Devirginsed my left but cheek!

Stung a lot more than last time I think just because I found it hard and was wiggling around like a good un!

Merry xmas all! I'll be spending it with a sore ****!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

First session back after Xmas nosh!

Was a solid session starting to feel the dbol help now.

BB bench press 80kg x 11,7, 70 x 10

Incline DB press 30kg x 11,9,9

Incline DB flye 20kg x 13,11, 22.5kg x 10

Close grip bench 40kg x 9,7,8

Dips BW x 12,9,8

Looking fuller, although also looking slimmer in the waist somehow...

Weigh in tomorrow will be the 9th day of cycle!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

So today is day 9.

Had a little weigh in this morning before eating anything, and I'm sitting at 210pounds!

That's a 6 pound increase so far.

Some will no doubt be water but overall I am happy with that! Going is good! :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs shoulders today!

BB military press 45kg x 11,10,9

BB shrug 90kg x 15, 95kg x 11,10

Front raise 12.5kg x 10,10 15kg x 7

BB calf raise 120kg x 12,12,12

BB squat 90kg x 8,8,8

I'm so lethargic today dunno why just lacked energy and didn't really enjoy the workout. It killed me!

Found some orange pins in my pack from the exchange. Are they long enough to do glute injections? 1" seems short but I'm sure my **** would welcome it in!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Depends how lean you are really. I'll be using an orange to pin my quads from now on, it's so thin compared to a blue!

I know it's still gonna ruin my virgin quads though :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Depends how lean you are really. I'll be using an orange to pin my quads from now on, it's so thin compared to a blue!
> 
> I know it's still gonna ruin my virgin quads though :lol:


Hmm I'm about 19%...

Will probably stick to blue it doesn't hurt anyway!!

Why you gone off glutes Tom mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Hmm I'm about 19%...
> 
> Will probably stick to blue it doesn't hurt anyway!!
> 
> Why you gone off glutes Tom mate?


Ohhhh you hard fvcker! :lol:

I find it difficult to pin my glutes and it'll take a while for the technique to come. With quads, I can just sit down and they're there right in front of me.

Can't deal with the PIP I've been having.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Rest days are so boring!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Recently I've found it more successful to do the bigger lifts like squat, dead lift, at the end of my session where as before I would always start with them.

Anyone find better results finishing with big lifts or starting with them?


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I suppose everyones got their own routine but I do Squats at the start and deadlifts the end.


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

How much protein are you getting from your meals excluding the shakes?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

mr meg said:


> How much protein are you getting from your meals excluding the shakes?


Getting 200g from food and 100g from shakes


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Sheesh that T400 stings and lingers!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis today

BB row 62.5kg x 13, 70kg x 9, 62.5kg x 9

Pull ups BW x 11,9,9

Chin ups BW x 12,10,10

BB curl 35kg x 12, 37.5kg x 8, 35kg x 9

Dead lift 110kg x 13, 115kg x 8,7 110kg x 7

New pb for me on the dead lift so vv happy!

Strength definitely on the way up!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Early days I know, but almost at 2 week mark I think arms chest look fuller and traps starting to come out?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Mr Incredible said:


> Sheesh that T400 stings and lingers!


Makes me worry about mine.... Mine doesn't bother me more than about a day!

Really hope it's legit


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can see some Progress in your pic mate, definately look fuller


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Gman81 said:


> Can see some Progress in your pic mate, definately look fuller


Cheers pal hope it's not all water! Shouldn't be I am taking a reasonable amount of arimidex!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Even if it is it at least somethings happening. This early on most of it probably will be water but it helps your joints/stops them aching when going heavy and means it's working!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

IronPhil said:


> Makes me worry about mine.... Mine doesn't bother me more than about a day!
> 
> Really hope it's legit


I just do pharma grade test now, don't touch UG


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Biceps looking a lot fuller compared to the before pictures.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> Makes me worry about mine.... Mine doesn't bother me more than about a day!
> 
> Really hope it's legit


you are questioning that you don't have PIP for longer really?? there is no pleasing people



IronPhil said:


> Cheers pal hope it's not all water! Shouldn't be I am taking a reasonable amount of arimidex!


why are you using Arimidex?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you are questioning that you don't have PIP for longer really?? there is no pleasing people
> 
> why are you using Arimidex?


You don't like me much do you 

Mate its my first cycle, there's obviously a lot of dodgy prochem going around, I don't know what to expect from pip do I?

And I'm using Arimidex to keep bloat down. I know it's good to keep some water around the joints on dbol just noticed too much water around the stomach and trying to prevent it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> You don't like me much do you
> 
> Mate its my first cycle, there's obviously a lot of dodgy prochem going around, I don't know what to expect from pip do I?
> 
> And I'm using Arimidex to keep bloat down. I know it's good to keep some water around the joints on dbol just noticed too much water around the stomach and trying to prevent it!


If I did not like you I would not waste my time in your thread......

You come to this conclusion because I ask you questions? You will last long 

There is not a lot of dodgy PC around but even if there was The majority of PIP comes from bad injection technique, but lets be fair mate you would be complaining if the PIP was worse and lasted longer

The reason I ask about the Adex is because it is a strong AI and really diet should keep water bloat at bay on such a small cycle I see no need to use such a strong AI......


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> If I did not like you I would not waste my time in your thread......
> 
> You come to this conclusion because I ask you questions? You will last long
> 
> ...


Fairly points cheers pal! I shall keep the adex on the sidelines then unless I really need it! Bloat should go down once I finish the dbol anyway.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris yesterday.

BB bench press 80kg x 10,9, 75kg x 8

Incline DB press 30kg x 11,9,9

Incline DB fly 20kg x 13, 15kg x 12,10

Dips BW x 14, 10,8

Close grip bench 40kg x 10,9, 35kg x 9

Bench felt fairly easy.

Today will be 3rd pin!

Weigh in again tomorrow.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IronPhil said:


> Fairly points cheers pal! I shall keep the adex on the sidelines then unless I really need it! Bloat should go down once I finish the dbol anyway.


Bloat is related to both the steroid and the diet as for every gram of carbs you eat the body will take in 2.7g of water even more if it is not a clean source (sodium etc) by cleaning the diet up and increasing your water intake to 4-5L per day the bloat will reduce


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders tonight!!

Squat 100kg x 9,9,8

BB calf raise 122.5kg x 20, 18, 16

DB shoulder press 30kg x 11,10, 27.5kg x 11

BB shrug 95kg x 11, 100kg x 8,10

Front raise 12.5kg x 12,12 10kg x 12

Amazing session!

Smashed a new pb on the squat although half only did it to beat @Tom90 haha 

New pb on shoulder press too never done the 30s before but thought I'd give them ago and they felt easy to throw up there!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Smashed a new pb on the squat although half only did it to beat @Tom90 haha


Pffft, mine are ATG squats, not 1/4 range of motion wussy squats!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Pffft, mine are ATG squats, not 1/4 range of motion wussy squats!!


So were mine mate sorry to disappoint! 

All 6ft 3 of me having a nice sit down!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

How much have put on so far? How long has it been again?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> How much have put on so far? How long has it been again?


Pin 3 I did this morning so it's been 2 weeks!

I weighed in this morning at 213 pounds so that's a 11lb increase so far.

Body fat has gone up 1.2% so let's say about 2lbs of that is fat. Don't think I'm holding much water so probably around 7 or 8lb of muscle gained so far!

Have been noshing 4000cals a day given the fat gain I'm going to chill that out a bit see how we go!

Overall I'm very pleased so far!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Good gains matey, the dbols have done their work then lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> So were mine mate sorry to disappoint!
> 
> All 6ft 3 of me having a nice sit down!


Ayyy I'm 6'2" yanno!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oiiiiii! Just remembered you've been on Dbol too! So while I'm still waiting for my Test to kick in, you're getting an advantage!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oiiiiii! Just remembered you've been on Dbol too! So while I'm still waiting for my Test to kick in, you're getting an advantage!


Shhh


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oiiiiii! Just remembered you've been on Dbol too! So while I'm still waiting for my Test to kick in, you're getting an advantage!


Are you feeling the test yet anyhoo? I think mine is just coming in now, strength yesterday was insane and libido is through the roof!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Are you feeling the test yet anyhoo? I think mine is just coming in now, strength yesterday was insane and libido is through the roof!


Not really any noticeable strength gains yet. You should already be getting strength gains from the Dbol!

I did have a hard on by kissing a girl on Boxing Night :lol:

Also I get random hard ons a lot, doing stuff like making my breakfast, washing dishes etc.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

R u on the PC T400 aswell Tom?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

militant said:


> R u on the PC T400 aswell Tom?


No mate, I'm on BSI's T400.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis today.

Some more pbs rolling in!!

Dead lift 117.5kg x 13, 120kg x 8,6

DB row 30kg x 18, 32.5kg x 10,10

Pullups BW x 11,8,7

Chinups BW x 11,8,8

BB curl 37.5kg x 13, 40kg x 10, 8

Never been able to dead lift that much before so overall very pleased today!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Time for an update!

Gym at 7 this morning, shoulders and legs.

BB military press 50kg x 13, 55kg x 8,7

BB shrug 90kg x 12, 100kg x 6,6

DB raise 12.5kg x 12,10,10

BB squat 90kg x 13, 100kg x 9,8

Calf Raise machine 65kg x 12,10,10

Pinned straight after, 4th pin!

Stung like a bitch this time!

Kinda a nice stinging going on u kinda like!

Weighed in at 15st 6 so up a stone after first 3 weeks!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't seen this thread at the top for a while.

How much longer are you on dbol for? How much longer is your cycle?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haven't seen this thread at the top for a while.
> 
> How much longer are you on dbol for? How much longer is your cycle?


Yeah went all silent on ya, keeping you in suspense!

Finished dbol today actually. Didn't feel it did that much for me at 40mg a day think I would go for a higher dose next time.

I still got 6 weeks bro!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis today

Dead lift 125kg x 8,7,6

BB row 45kg x 13,11,9

Pullups BW x 8,8,8

Chinups BW x 12,10,10

BB curl 40kg x 9, 12, 10

Good session early morning makes a nice start to the day!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

A stone in the first 3 weeks is most likely the dbols doing its job, I reckon they worked well for you pal lol

As the T400 kicks in ur strength & may be mass will still increase further.


----------



## Uk83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi guys hope all is well?! I'm to starting a 10 week cycle of pro chem nandrotest 400 2ml a week!!

Test undecanoate 240 mg/ml

Nandrolone decanoate 16g/ml

Have run 3 cycles before on rip blend 225 an var! Pct nolva/clomid!this is first time on test 400 and just wondering if pct would be the same? And or do you need to run anything while on cycle? Sorry for jumping on your thread should have done my own but thought since its the same!! All replays and info will be greatly recived!

Thanks guys


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Uk83 said:


> Hi guys hope all is well?! I'm to starting a 10 week cycle of pro chem nandrotest 400 2ml a week!!
> 
> Test undecanoate 240 mg/ml
> 
> ...


Yeah do the same pct as me pal, nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50.

Best of luck!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> A stone in the first 3 weeks is most likely the dbols doing its job, I reckon they worked well for you pal lol
> 
> As the T400 kicks in ur strength & may be mass will still increase further.


Yeah I suppose they did work haha!

I guess I haven't noticed much size gain despite the weight. That's probably just because I can't see it tho.

Don't know what I was expecting really! It's still early days too, so yeah hoping to add significantly more!


----------



## Uk83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks mate!! Are you taking anything while your on cycle? Anything for liver etc? And start pct 2 week from last jab? Start getting nervous before cycle lol!! Am fine once on!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Uk83 said:


> Thanks mate!! Are you taking anything while your on cycle? Anything for liver etc? And start pct 2 week from last jab? Start getting nervous before cycle lol!! Am fine once on!!


Nothing for liver mate, no point!

I take fina to stop any hair loss and protect prostate.

Been fine without adex so far.

Pct Yeh 2 weeks after last jab!

Gl pal!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Bum is still proper sore after Thursdays pin for a change.

Think it's because I jabbed right cheek twice in a row due to my left cheek technique being so shoddy!

Also pinned straight after a leg workout.... Probably doesn't help!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest tris today

BB Bench 80kg x 13,10, 10

Incline DB 32.5kg x 10,10 25kg x 13

Incline fly 17.5kg x 13, 12,11

Close grip bench 60kg x 10,9,9

Dips BW x 10,10,10

New pb on the close grip!

Solid session.

Only gone up about a pound this week so going to up cals!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not bad at all fella! How's things, generally?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Not bad at all fella! How's things, generally?


Cheers bud! 

Not so bad, maybe a little underwhelming, find myself wishing I was on a higher dose!

Mass gains will hopefully still come steady, but strength keeps going up which is nice!

Need to up my bench though it's getting a bit easy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Cheers bud!
> 
> Not so bad, maybe a little underwhelming, find myself wishing I was on a higher dose!
> 
> ...


Your bench is less than mine, also my deadlift destroys yours. Squats are all you have on me :lol:

I forget, are you still on the Dbol now?

I had my fifth injection today, still no noticeable growth or strength. Suppose you can expect that on DNP and low cals!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders yesterday!!

Squat 100kg x 9,8,9

Calf raise machine 65kg x 20,15,15

BB shoulder press 50kg x 13,8, 7

BB shrug 100kg x 11, 7, 6

Front raise 12.5kg x 12, 15kg x 8,8

Strength still going up very pleased! Need to up squat weight tho for next time!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also fifth pin yesterday.

Didn't do anything different to usual but had real trouble drawing any out the vial!

Injected a few ml of air into it first as I always do, but couldn't get more than about 0.5ml in the syringe!

No idea why but the whole thing ended up taking about 15mins rather than the usual 1 min. Smooth injection though was actually quite lovely when I got there.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You should get your username changed to BigPhil, from now on! Ya beast!

Any new photos?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You should get your username changed to BigPhil, from now on! Ya beast!
> 
> Any new photos?


Haha cheers pal 

I will take some today dude!

Realised I never answered your question earlier too... I have been off dbol for a week now, feel no different I guess the test has really set in!

Any ideas on the vial thing? You had any issues getting oil out?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Haha cheers pal
> 
> I will take some today dude!
> 
> ...


You better take some! Wanna see some GAAAINNZZZZZZ

I can remember one time I tried pulling back on the plunger and it sort of sucked the oil out of the vial, but when I let go, the oil shot back into the vial.

Are you warming the vial before you draw oil? I pump air into the vial then slowly draw the oil out.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You better take some! Wanna see some GAAAINNZZZZZZ
> 
> I can remember one time I tried pulling back on the plunger and it sort of sucked the oil out of the vial, but when I let go, the oil shot back into the vial.
> 
> Are you warming the vial before you draw oil? I pump air into the vial then slowly draw the oil out.


Just for you bro i will 

Yeah I always heat it up, always been fine, just yesterday I filled it with air but still couldn't get any out! Weird.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

As promised!

I'm happy with progress so far 4 weeks in, will weigh in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can definitely notice a difference in your shoulders, traps, chest and arms mate!

Looks like you're doing something right, good job :thumb:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Can definitely notice a difference in your shoulders, traps, chest and arms mate!
> 
> Looks like you're doing something right, good job :thumb:


Thanks a lot bud!! Means a lot 

Yeah I was particularly happy with traps really been trying to kill the shrugs!

My only gripe is that my forearms really disappoint me.... No matter what I do they always seem to stay thin as a stick!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Weighed in this morn.

219 pounds now so up 17 pounds or 8kg so far!

Hardly changed bf percentage so all looking good.

Hoping the test is really kicking in now so expecting more and more to come.

Can't wait to reach the magic 16st mark! So close!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good weight gain mate!

Have you thought about running prop during the 3 weeks between your last T400 pin and PCT?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good weight gain mate!
> 
> Have you thought about running prop during the 3 weeks between your last T400 pin and PCT?


Thanks man!

I haven't... Do you reckon it's worthwhile?

Also scared as I hear prop can be a painful one


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I haven't... Do you reckon it's worthwhile?
> 
> Also scared as I hear prop can be a painful one


Well yeah! You can keep gaining while you wait for the long esters to clear..

Well I'll be honest, it can't be much worse than the PIP I'm currently getting!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Well yeah! You can keep gaining while you wait for the long esters to clear..
> 
> Well I'll be honest, it can't be much worse than the PIP I'm currently getting!!


You must think I'm made of money mate 

I would love to but given I don't have any prop atm I think I'll save my cash for a fierce massive second cycle!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

1 bottle is enough for 3 weeks you tight ar5e, it'll be cheaper than the T400 you've got!

Thinking of a second cycle already??


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 1 bottle is enough for 3 weeks you tight ar5e, it'll be cheaper than the T400 you've got!
> 
> Thinking of a second cycle already??


Fair points. I may well chuck it in there depends how massive I am by then!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Damn snow delaying my myprotein and musclefood orders!

On my last four chickens!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and biceps this morning, nice and early one!

Deadlift 130kg x 10,8,7

BB row underhand 65kg x 12,10,9

Pullups BW x 8,8,8

Chinups BW x 10,10,10

BB bicep curl 45kg x 12,10, 40kg x 10

New pb on dead and bicep curl!

Literally wanted to throw up after the deadlifts though.

Musclefood chickens arriving today thank fvck!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morn

BB bench press 85kg x 10,8,6

DB Bench 32.5kg x 12,9,9

DB flye 17.5kg x 13,13 20kg x 10

Dips BW x 10,8,6

Close grip bench 40kg x 13, 45kg x 8,8

New pb for me on the bb bench! Been trying to push through the 80kg mark for a while!

Dead chuffed even tho my bench is still cr*p lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also 6th pin this morning.

Was a stinger today. Also got a bit of blood in the syringe which I've not had before...

My right cheek is so sore now just because I've pinned it 4times in 4 weeks now. Just can't reach that left one!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Also 6th pin this morning.
> 
> Was a stinger today. Also got a bit of blood in the syringe which I've not had before...
> 
> My right cheek is so sore now just because I've pinned it 4times in 4 weeks now. Just can't reach that left one!


Give your quads a go, much easier than glutes!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Give your quads a go, much easier than glutes!


I think I'll have to try it mate...

Just can't deal with losing squat day to pip!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders this fine morning!

Standing military press 50kg x 10,9,8

BB shrug 105kg x 9,8,8

Side raise 15kg x 12,10, 11

BB squat 105kg x 10, 110kg x 6,7

Calf raise 70kg x 10,8,9

Great session, new pb for me on the squat!! Strength at the moment seems limitless, chucking another weight on the bar every single week!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Starting to get the dreaded puffy nips!

From today going to pop 0.5mg adex eod. :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis

Dead lift 130kg x 6,12,5

DB row 35kg x 13,11,10

Chinups BW x 12,10,10

Preacher ez bar curl 35kg x 12,10, 30kg x 11

Short but very sweet!

Still feeling the strength go up, only the grip let me down on deads could of gone many more!

Insane pumps in the bis today like never before!

I fancy a weigh tomorrow morning.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Has everyone given up on this journal?


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

What sort of weight gains have you had mate? Ime on week 10ish I fink I've lost track a bit lol but gained over 2 stone same cycle and getting stronger every other day


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

No mate, im still subb'd to it lol

Good gains though, is your T400 oil quiet thick?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

SteffH said:


> What sort of weight gains have you had mate? Ime on week 10ish I fink I've lost track a bit lol but gained over 2 stone same cycle and getting stronger every other day


I'm in week 6 and up about 1 and a half stone so pretty happy!

Oh yeah the strength is the best bit, nothing like lifting more than a natty big guy!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> No mate, im still subb'd to it lol
> 
> Good gains though, is your T400 oil quiet thick?


Good news lad lol was feeling neglected like a Jimmy Saville victim!

It is very thick actually but I always run in under hot tap or hairdryer before I inject, makes it super thin!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds good, keep up with the progress man, you might need to up your calories to keep the gains coming in.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Has everyone given up on this journal?


I wrote to you 3 days ago, you needy bastrd.

Have you given up on mine? :sad:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I wrote to you 3 days ago, you needy bastrd.
> 
> Have you given up on mine? :sad:


Lol but I expect you to reply bestest buddy, you don't count! 

Course I haven't I'm watching like a hawk! Expect banter very soon!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> Sounds good, keep up with the progress man, you might need to up your calories to keep the gains coming in.


Thanks man!

Yeah I'm weighing in tomorrow morning and if I haven't gained more than a couple of pounds on last week I'm gonna crank those cals right up!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right time I started posting some food porn pics of my meals....

Meal 1 this morning was corned beef hash with eggs

40g protein

40g carbs

10g fat

BOOM


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Let us know how much you weigh.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> Let us know how much you weigh.


Cheers for the reminder 

So weight today is 223 pounds which is up 3lb on last week and in total up 21lb so far!

It's going good!

I have stopped taking so much attention of how many cals and more listening to my body.

One thing I do ensure is at least 300g protein a day!


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Well done bud keep up the good work !


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

How many weeks has it been on your course?

21lbs very good progress.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Royboss said:


> Well done bud keep up the good work !


Cheers pal really appreciate the support!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

militant said:


> How many weeks has it been on your course?
> 
> 21lbs very good progress.


I'm just at the end of my 6th week.

So lots of fun to come! 

Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That corned beef hash does look good. I'd give anything to eat a potato right now.

Fvcking low carbs :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That corned beef hash does look good. I'd give anything to eat a potato right now.
> 
> Fvcking low carbs :lol:


I feel for you man!

Not gonna stop me bombarding you with hardcore food porn though 

Hang tight for lunch... My lunch has no carbs! :thumbup:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Imagine this diet - 50g whey, 6 egg omelette, tuna and salad with EVOO, chicken and runner beans, 50g whey, pork mince and broccoli.

Every frickin day, in that order


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Lunch chicken and spags w cottage cheese!

Protein 55g

Carbs 30g

Fat 2g


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Imagine this diet - 50g whey, 6 egg omelette, tuna and salad with EVOO, chicken and runner beans, 50g whey, pork mince and broccoli.
> 
> Every frickin day, in that order


Sorry I lied, my lunch did have carbs :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How did you make that? Boil the spaghetti, and add in a tub of cottage cheese with some fried chicken, that it?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How did you make that? Boil the spaghetti, and add in a tub of cottage cheese with some fried chicken, that it?


Already had the spaghetti cooked, I batch cook that and brown rice start of the week!

Then just fried all 3 things together!

Dreamy!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mmmmmmm. With the brown rice, if you cook loads in one go, how many grams of it (in cooked weight) do you add to each meal?

I used to put 50g in a pot and boil it, then serve, never really thought about batch cooking it..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Mmmmmmm. With the brown rice, if you cook loads in one go, how many grams of it (in cooked weight) do you add to each meal?
> 
> I used to put 50g in a pot and boil it, then serve, never really thought about batch cooking it..


I tell you what I'll have to weigh a daily serving for you!

Me and grams don't get on, I cook 2 mugfulls dry at the start of the week and that last 7 days :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris today

BB Bench press 85kg x 11,9,6

BB incline bench 70kg x 10,8,7

Close grip bench 60kg x 12,10,10 50kg x 8,7,8

DB flyes 17.5kg x 13,10,10

Was going to do dips but some fool was doing hundreds using the assist weight thing.

So doubled up on cgb! :thumbup:

Don't normally do incline bench but enjoyed it more than DBs so think I'll do it more often!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still getting gains? How many cals are you on a day? P/C/F?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Still getting gains? How many cals are you on a day? P/C/F?


Yes bro strength gains and mass gains still coming!

Currently 3700cals a day, split 350g protein / 350g carbs / 100g fat

Might be a weird ratio but it's working for me!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Standard lean burger and egg brekkie, 40g protein


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Early morn legs and shoulders

BB overhead press 50kg x 10,10,9

BB shrug 105kg x 13, 110kg x 8,8

DB side raise 17.5kg x 12,10,11

BB squat 110kg x 10, 7, 8

Calf raise 70kg x 9,8,7

Squat has gone up loads lately been chucking on more weight or reps every session!

Forgot to mention 7th pin on thurs. Slid in no probs. Still going right cheek, it's a real pin cushion!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Couple of progress snaps!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis today!

Dead lift 130kg x 10,8,9

Bent over underhand row 70kg x 10,8,8

Chin ups BW x 12,10,10

BB bicep curl 45kg x 12, 8, 8

Some dckhead decided to lecture me on deadlifting today but his advice was half useful. I have widened my grip beyond shoulder width now and it all felt a bit easier!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

45kg bicep curl? mg:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Back and bis today!
> 
> Dead lift 130kg x 10,8,9
> 
> ...


Least the dickhead offered constructive criticism which has improved your lifting. Some good numbers there mate. Will follow your progress. I like PC's t400.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 45kg bicep curl? mg:


Its taken me a while mate but yes! Including the bar of course 

Find it so much better for my bicep development than DBs or preachers!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Least the dickhead offered constructive criticism which has improved your lifting. Some good numbers there mate. Will follow your progress. I like PC's t400.


Very true! Just hate smaller guys telling me what to do 

Thanks mate, yeah I'm enjoying it so far!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Its taken me a while mate but yes! Including the bar of course
> 
> Find it so much better for my bicep development than DBs or preachers!


I've started doing hammer curls lately, might throw in a few sets with a barbell first, see how it goes next week 

Squats tomorrow


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you worried about your puffy nips?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Are you worried about your puffy nips?


I am indeed!

Taking 0.5mg adex eod now seems to be keeping it at bay! Hoping the nolva at the end sorts the rest out.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morn!

BB bench press 85kg x 12, 10, 8

Incline BB bench 70kg x 10, 8, 8

DB flye 17.5kg x 12, 10, 9

Close grip bench 60kg x 10, 10, 10

50kg x 7, 6

40kg x 10

Chest feels so pumped! Really concentrated on the squeeze at the top and bottom of the lifts today, felt awesome.

Gonna do the 8th pin in a bit!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Chest and tris this morn!
> 
> BB bench press 85kg x 12, 10, 8
> 
> ...


Fvck me man, I gotta catch up to your lifts!

My 8th pin is today too


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvck me man, I gotta catch up to your lifts!
> 
> My 8th pin is today too


Haha you flatter me bro! Strength gains seem to have plateaued, slowed a bit now but still amazing! My bench is up a good 15kg from the start of cycle!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Today did 8th pin in the right glute AGAIN!

No probs whatsoever, slid straight in, not an ounce of PIP now either!

Was worried as I went spinning straight after, good 30 mins on my bum lol but was fine!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Rest day today.

Goodies arrived today though! Little treat to myself!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Oh hello!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can never take people seriously if they wear gloves, I always think they're going to Wrestling or something.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I can never take people seriously if they wear gloves, I always think they're going to Wrestling or something.


But I need to preserve my soft silky hands!

Nah jokes aside the barbells at my gym are super sharp, I'm sure they come along and re-etch the grips on a daily basis! Once ripped my hand open on one and it's not worth losing the gym time over no matter how gay it might look!

Plus these have a gel lining mmm


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> But I need to preserve my soft silky hands!
> 
> Nah jokes aside the barbells at my gym are super sharp, I'm sure they come along and re-etch the grips on a daily basis! Once ripped my hand open on one and it's not worth losing the gym time over no matter how gay it might look!
> 
> Plus these have a gel lining mmm


TART ....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders

BB Squat 115kg x 7,6,7

Calf raise 70kg x 9,8,8

BB overhead press 55kg x 10,8,8

BB shrug 110kg x 13, 9, 8

DB side raise 20kg x 12,12,10

Fantastic session, new pb on squat and side raise so very very happy!

Used figure 8 straps for shrugs, helped my grip a lot and squeezed out about 2 more reps than usual :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tiny pan or giant steak? Discuss..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks gooood mannnnnnnn


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis early early!

Dead lift 135kg x 12,8,8

Bent over underhand row 70kg x 14,10,10

BB bicep curl 45kg x 12, 8,9

Chin up BW x 12,8,8

New pb on deads very pleased!

Having a whole bag of sour patch kids as a treat post workout  with the standard shake of course!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris today

BB Bench press 90kg x 8,7,7

Incline BB bench 75kg x 10,8,8

Close grip bench press 60kg x 13,10,10

50kg x 12,11,10

DB flye 20kg x 8,8

17.5kg x 8

Super pumped! New pb on bench never even tried 90kg before and it went up pretty ok!

Hoping to be pushing 100kg for at least a few by the end of cycle!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Chest and tris today
> 
> BB Bench press 90kg x 8,7,7
> 
> ...


You are turning into a monster! Wish I'd kickstarted with dbol and ate loads now :sad:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, and any new topless photos :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You are turning into a monster! Wish I'd kickstarted with dbol and ate loads now :sad:


Aha my bench is up about 20kg from start of cycle so yeah its going well


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh, and any new topless photos :tongue:


Patience my friend, I have to wait till the lighting conditions are just right!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Shoulders and legs this morn

BB squat 115kg x 8,8,7

Calf raise 70kg x 12,8,9

Overhead bb press 55kg x 10,8,9

BB shrug 110kg x 15,10,9

DB side raise 20kg x 15

22.5kg x 10, 10

New pb on so many things!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis yesterday.

Deadlift 140kg x 12,7,6

Bent over underhand bb row 75kg x 9,8,8

Chinups BW x 12,10,10

BB curl 45kg x 12,9,8

Really pleased with Deadlift more than I've ever done before!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've gone through this entire journal thinking that we both started injectables at the same time, I assumed it was your first dabble with gear too!

I've just seen posts of yours about using Tbol before!!! I feel so let down.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've gone through this entire journal thinking that we both started injectables at the same time, I assumed it was your first dabble with gear too!
> 
> I've just seen posts of yours about using Tbol before!!! I feel so let down.


Ah sorry mate!

I did indeed do a very successful tbol only cycle a little while back but I mucked about with my diet and lost all the gains.

On the plus side, I am your new authority on tbol 

I see your planning to use it?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Ah sorry mate!
> 
> I did indeed do a very successful tbol only cycle a little while back but I mucked about with my diet and lost all the gains.
> 
> ...


Even still, curling 45kg is too good to be true :lol:

I'll probably run my next cycle in January. Likely to be Tbol and T400 again, not sure on brands as you don't know what'll be about, around that time. Maybe BSI's 50mg Tbol if it gets good reviews on here.

Could always use their injectable dbol to kickstart the next one though, if I'm impressed by it. I have 3 vials of it on their way to me, gonna use it for the last 30 days of my cycle.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Even still, curling 45kg is too good to be true :lol:
> 
> I'll probably run my next cycle in January. Likely to be Tbol and T400 again, not sure on brands as you don't know what'll be about, around that time. Maybe BSI's 50mg Tbol if it gets good reviews on here.
> 
> Could always use their injectable dbol to kickstart the next one though, if I'm impressed by it. I have 3 vials of it on their way to me, gonna use it for the last 30 days of my cycle.


You think? I thought that was a pretty normal curl lol :laugh:

Thought you tried that injectable stuff before and didnt get on with it?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris today

BB bench press 90kg x 8,6,6

Incline BB bench 75kg x 10,8,8

Close grip bench 60kg x 12,8,7

50kg x 10,6,6

DB flyes 17.5kg x 12,10,8

Really felt my shoulders engaging in the benches today, not sure why, but it let me down a little.

Gonna try the 100kg bench soon with my partner :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Update. Progress pics to come up later.

So I finished my vial of tritest400, its been 10 weeks, at 1ml, 400mg each week.

I have now decided to do another 5 weeks pinning 500mg straight test E each week.

Depending on how things go I may do a further 5 after that, but its more likely I will PCT after the 15weeks in total.

1st pin of the test E is tomorrow!!! Bring on some more gains bois! :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> You think? I thought that was a pretty normal curl lol :laugh:
> 
> Thought you tried that injectable stuff before and didnt get on with it?


It was fine in my triceps, gave awful pip in my biceps though. Lesson learnt. Delts and triceps ftw!

10th March I start taking it


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Starting today, here we go!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Let me know how you get on with it. I think it's only the T400 that's a bit hit and miss with PIP.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders today, fantastic sesh.

BB Squat 115kg x 8,7,6 really did go asre to the grass today, almost didnt get back up again!!

Calf raise 75kg x 9,9,9

Standing military press 55kg x 11,8, 50kg x 8

BB Shrug 115kg x 9,10,10

DB side raise 22.5kg x 15,12,11

Seems so easy to add weight every single week. Wish i could feel like this forever!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Let me know how you get on with it. I think it's only the T400 that's a bit hit and miss with PIP.


Well so far so good my man!

Shooting it in yesterday evening was a btch let me tell you. Stung all the way in, and for a good couple of hours after!!!! Not had that with the pc at all.

Luckily this morning it feels like ive had an ass transplant and everything is ok again!!!

First time ive done 2ml also, felt weird like a river flowing around my a hole. :whistling:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Lol I have no idea how to pose. No ****.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Big difference mate, muscle gain and fat loss!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Big difference mate, muscle gain and fat loss!


Thanks a lot mate, yeah I thought that too, always had thought it was impossible!

Dreams can come true!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis this morning

Deadlift 140kg x 10,8,6

BB row underhand 75kg x 12,9,8

BB curl 45kg x 15

47kg x 6

45kg x 10

Chinups BW x 12,8,8

Really focused on good Deadlift form today was spot on and felt great. Slightly less reps as a result but worth it.

Really pleased with my rows today aswell.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

With regards to the above workout though, I'm still undecided about whether to do Chinups or Pullups?

Also is 4 exercises enough? I'm always too fcked after Deadlift to do any more, that's the issue!

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> With regards to the above workout though, I'm still undecided about whether to do Chinups or Pullups?
> 
> Also is 4 exercises enough? I'm always too fcked after Deadlift to do any more, that's the issue!
> 
> Anyone any thoughts?


Any ideas anyone?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morning

BB bench press 90kg x 9,8,8

Incline BB bench 80kg x 7,7

70kg x 10

Close grip bench 65kg x 10,10,8

60kg x 8,6,6

DB flyes 20kg x 10,6,5

Flyes were a bit too heavy, obv can't go up a weight just yet lol!

Incline bench is creeping up which is always nice!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Pin day.

About to hit up my quad for the first time ever.

Where abouts should I be aiming?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

2nd pin of 2ml test e today. Went in the right glute AGAIN since I was a little confused on quad location.

Was much less bitey than the 1st thank fck!

Bring on training tomorrow morn!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders this fine morning.

BB Squat 115kg x 9,7,9

Calf raise 75kg x 11,10,10

Standing military press 55kg x 12,10,8

BB Shrug 117.5kg x 8,8,10

DB side raise 20kg x 17

25kg x 8,8

Some fool was mucking around with the 22.5s trying to chest press them so the side raises weren't ideal today.

No pip from last night which is lovely!

Weigh in today.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis!!

Deadlift 140kg x 9,6,6

BB row underhand 80kg x 10,8

75kg x 8

BB curl 50kg x 10,8,7

Chinups BW x 13,8,8

New pb on row and bb curl, felt happy but so knackered!

This session kills me inside!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Weighed in this morning. Why not.

228lbs so up 26lbs since start of cycle, this is.... Week 13 I think?!

Planning to end week 15 but if things carry on alright I may carry on to 20weeks.

Any reason why I should/shouldn't?

Very pleased so far that's for sure!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fat cvnt :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fat cvnt :lol:


Yeah cheers mate 

Nah I've hardly changed in body fat so far. :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morning

BB bench press 90kg x 9,7,5

Incline BB bench 75kg x 10,8,8

Dips BW x 12,10,6

Close grip bench 60kg x 8,7,6

DB flye 20kg x 6,6,5

Haven't done dips in ages was good to be back on it!

Need to lighten up my flye not ready for the 20s just yet despite my ego


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Yeah cheers mate
> 
> Nah I've hardly changed in body fat so far. :thumbup:


Just kidding buddy! Hope I haven't upset you


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just kidding buddy! Hope I haven't upset you


Think I'll live!  Jabbing tomorrow morning, reckon I should try quads?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Think I'll live!  Jabbing tomorrow morning, reckon I should try quads?


Man up and stick it in ya!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Man up and stick it in ya!!


Pussied out and went glute again


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Pussied out and went glute again


Actually thinking about negging you..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders!!

BB Squat 120kg x 7,8,9

Calf raise 80kg x 9,10,9

Standing military press 57.5kg x 8,9,8

BB Shrug 117.5kg x 15

120kg x 9,9

DB side raise 22.5kg x 12,11,11

New pb on..... EVERYTHING!

Upped weights on all exercises and was comfortable!

Really happy with my squat now, been aiming for 120 for a while, and still perfect ATG form!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Definitely enjoying this test e alot more than the test 400.

That could just be because I'm using a higher dose, but gains in strength and mass are coming alot nicer on this stuff and I feel so alpha!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis!!

Deadlift 145kg x 8,6,6

BB row underhand 80kg x 10,9,8

BB curl 50kg x 10,7

45kg x 12

Chinups BW x 14,10,8

That's the heaviest Deadlift I've ever done. Really happy!

It's so good to see 3 plates on either side of dat dem bar


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morning my fave!

BB bench press 90kg x 10,9,7

Incline BB bench 80kg x 8,8

70kg x 7

Dips BW x 8,8,8

Close grip bench 65kg x 10,10,6

DB flye 17.5kg x 12,10

20kg x 8

Swallowed my pride and lightened up my flye! Wish there was a weight between 17.5kg and 20!

Bench needs to go up next week, 95kg here we go! Can't wait to hit 100!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

just so you know, there is no deca in t400.

Not sure if it was just a typo, but you are currently only injecting test. not a problem, just thought you should know.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just so you know, there is no deca in t400.
> 
> Not sure if it was just a typo, but you are currently only injecting test. not a problem, just thought you should know.


It was the tri test 400, which in prochems blend definitely does! 160mg says on the bottle:



I'm off that stuff now anyway dude, I'm on straight test e from bsi :thumbup:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

That's test decanoate. Totally different to deca durabolin which you're confusing it with...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> It was the tri test 400, which in prochems blend definitely does! 160mg says on the bottle:
> 
> View attachment 113944
> 
> ...


just an ester mate, its not deca, think of it as extra long acting test.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> That's test decanoate. Totally different to deca durabolin which you're confusing it with...





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just an ester mate, its not deca, think of it as extra long acting test.


My bad, you guys are obviously correct don't know how I got that confused!

Cheers for the input tho! Not seen anyone around on this journal for a while!

As I said though I'm on straight test e now anyway. It's nicer than the test400 so far imo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> My bad, you guys are obviously correct don't know how I got that confused!
> 
> Cheers for the input tho! Not seen anyone around on this journal for a while!
> 
> As I said though I'm on straight test e now anyway. It's nicer than the test400 so far imo.


id agree with that. 1 ester (ugl claimed :lol: ), no messing about.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just did 4th pin of test e.

No burn, no pip, so smooth. At risk of being ribbed here, but so far I really rate bsi gear!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders late night sesh!!

BB Squat 120kg x 7,5,6

Calf raise (in smith) 130kg x 7,10,8

DB shoulder press 32.5kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8

BB Shrug 120kg x 20, 130kg x 10,9

Seated DB side raise 15kg x 20, 17.5kg x 10,8,8

Really sorted out my form on the squat. Sat down so far I didn't think I would get back up!!

Have never ever got the 32.5s up on shoulder press before so that is a big achievement for me!

Tried side raises sat down today, I felt it worked me alot more than when stood so I'll be doing that from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Sneaky arm update!

Had a cheeky measure today.... 17"!!

Was dead chuffed! They were pushing 16" when I started cycle.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis!!

Deadlift 145kg x 8,7,5

DB rows 40kg x 12,10,10

BB curl 45kg x 4, 40kg x 10,6

Chinups BW x 14,10,8

Did Chinups before bb curl for a change, hence lower curl weight.

Did full Chinups, I usually cheat, but felt so good to do the full motion!

Had extra energy at the end so did a burnout set of db rows the 30s, screaming "burnout" the whole way, like the tw*t I am. 

Back at my home gym for Easter, so many people have commented on my size now, it's fantastic! Gave me so much drive today!

Last squats session really ruined my knee, I'm in significant pain!! Don't know what to do or why it happened.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Last pin of this test e vial.

Was a painful one, stung all the way and had to literally javelin it in! Think I have more scar tissue than I do skin now!

Decision now... Do I do one more vial of test e for 5 weeks, taking me to 20weeks total?

Would this be a bad idea? I really want to do it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's your call mate. If you do extend to 20 weeks, what happens then if you still don't want to come off? Very slippery slope..


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It's your call mate. If you do extend to 20 weeks, what happens then if you still don't want to come off? Very slippery slope..


Oi I have "some" self control! 

Just wondering about the health side really...

I might have to go for it. I love being on too much.

Gonna experiment with peps after pct :thumbup:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had my last T400 jab yesterday and already I can't wait to start my cycle! Gonna have to wait until August though.

Does recovery get more difficult the longer you stay on?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris yesterday afternoon!

BB bench press 95kg x 10,8,6

Incline BB bench 75kg x 10,10,7

Dips BW x 12,10,10

DB flye 17.5kg x 14

20kg x 12,8

Skull crushers 30kg x 12,10,10

I never ever do skull crushers so it was a nice change! Felt it working my tris more than close grip bench actually!

Despite a horrible horrible injection, no pip today!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Decision made I think.

Going to do 5 more weeks test e, will be fuerza test e 300.

That will take me to 20weeks total on cycle, then time for a serious pct!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders another late night sesh!!

BB Squat 125kg x 4,4,6

Calf raise (in smith) 140kg x 14,10,8

DB shoulder press 30kg x 14,12,9

BB Shrug 130kg x 15,11,7

Seated DB side raise 17.5kg x 18,12,9

Leg press 390kg x 12

Knee still in bad pain after last week's squats, so went low reps but slightly heavier weight on squats. Did leg press at end too just to really finish my legs off, which I don't normally do.

Think I need to buy knee sleeves or something for the future.

Overall a fantastic session!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Mental PIZZA CARB UP tonight ready for back and bis tomorrow!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just making my breakfast burgers for the week:










One of these baddies a day with 3 eggs is my norm.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis giant session!!

Deadlift 150kg x 8,6,7

BB underhand row 80kg x 10, 9, 75kg x 10

EZ bar curl 45kg x 8,7, 40kg x 8

New personal best deadlift!!!!! Seem to be upping it most weeks which is good!

Seen alot of discussion on the topic recently, but should I be wearing a back support belt for 150kg? I'm not at the moment.......


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

And that's how I do salmon!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

This arrived today!

It's the new type with the flip top and clear vial. I like it!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

First ever pin in the quad just done!!

After 15 glute shots so far this took some balls'

Was so so easy though, 2ml pinned with a 1" orange felt lovely.

Got some pip though just a dull ache. Hope it doesn't last I got legs on Monday!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Nice journal, keep updating sessions and diet when you can. Cant offer you much advise as ive only been in the game 6 months but im deadlifting 130kg for reps raw, im going to wait until my lifts stall then think of belts and straps, so I would continue raw until you hit big numbers


Thanks bro!

Cool man yeah don't think I'll use belt till nearer 200kg, but I need straps 24/7 otherwise my grip goes long before my back!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

RS4 said:


> What dbol are you using, are you suffering back or shin pumps


I finished the dbol a longgggg time ago, but it was triumph labs.

Yeah man the back pumps were awful and walking uphill would kill my shins!

Nothing a bit of taurine and bananas couldn't sort out though!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think I'd ever be able to lift enough weight to warrant using a belt.

With regards to PIP and training legs, try pinning before you leave your house to do legs. It'll help disperse the oil and reduce the ache you'll get.

I've read lots of posts about BSI's test e being bunk, how are you getting on with it?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I don't think I'd ever be able to lift enough weight to warrant using a belt.
> 
> With regards to PIP and training legs, try pinning before you leave your house to do legs. It'll help disperse the oil and reduce the ache you'll get.
> 
> I've read lots of posts about BSI's test e being bunk, how are you getting on with it?


Cool man, thanks! I did do a few body weight squats in my room by felt like a tw*t so stopped..... It's not too bad at the mo, walking with a limp like an old school pimp!

Well my first vial was spot on, definitely not bunk, but that was dark brown with no flippy lid. This ones very different but matches what people have been describing for the new batch.

It's from a source I very much trust so I'm sure it's kosher !


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

100kg bench press!!! finally!! Just smashed Chest and tris!

Went for a pb on bench, got myself a spotter for once!

BB bench press 100kg x 6,5,3

90kg x 7

Incline BB bench 80kg x 7,5

70kg x 10,7

Dips BW x 10,8,7

Close grip bench 60kg x 10,7,7

DB flye 20kg x 8,6

17.5kg x 10

15kg x 8

Down the rack we go lol....

So pleased with my bench, might not seem heavy, but for me it was a real breakthrough!

Now lets eat!!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

No pip at all this morning which is great.....seeing as how I have legs tomorrow!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders monster bank holiday sesh!

BB Squat 125kg x 6,5,5

Calf raise (in smith) 140kg x 20,9,10,6

DB shoulder press 30kg x 14,10,8

BB Shrug 130kg x 14

135kg x 10,10

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 12,8

17.5kg x 10

No knee pain from squats today, think I had my legs in an awkward position last week.

Really pleased with my side raises, perfect form and more weight than usual.

Shrugs also felt amazing.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis serious sesh.

Deadlift 155kg x 8,7,6

BB underhand row 80kg x 14,10,7

Chin ups BW x 12,10,8

BB curl 40kg x 12, 42.5kg x 8,7

Another pb on the deadlift!! It just goes up every week. Loving the test


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tiny spending spree....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

7th pin test e today, 2nd of the new vial! Left quad devirginised this time!

Stung on the way in, took forever to get the oil in the muscle, orange pins are tiny! No pip at all this time though.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Also just smashed Chest and tris!

BB bench press 100kg x 7,6,5

Incline BB bench 75kg x 6, 70kg x 7,6 , 60kg x 8

Dips BW x 10,8,7

Close grip bench 60kg x 8,7,7

DB flye 20kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 9

Nice stretch!

100kg bench now feels pretty nice and comfortable. So pleased with this, it's been a goal of mine forever!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Midgym arm update


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Arms looking awesome mate and getting strong on that pressing now!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Arms looking awesome mate and getting strong on that pressing now!


Thanks mate, that means a lot! 

Arms have come on in leaps and bounds, there up about an inch and a half from what I started!!

Feels so good to bench 2 massive plates a side, swear there's no better feeling!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right, weighed in this morning and I'm at 235lbs!

That's an increase of 32lbs so far since the start...

Have recently upped calories again so hoping to squeeze out a few more gains in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders late last night!

BB Squat 130kg x 5,5,5

Calf raise (in smith) 150kg x 18,12,10

DB shoulder press 32.5kg x 10, 30kg x 14, 10

BB Shrug 140kg x 18,12,10

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 12,10

17.5kg x 12

Heaviest ever squat I've done!! Very pleased!

I hate doing more than about 6 reps for squats so I will try and do 6 next week, then up the weight the week after.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and BOOM.

Deadlift 160kg x 7,4, 155kg x 6

BB underhand row 85kg x 10,8, 80kg x 9

Chin ups BW x 12,10,8

Incline DB curl 15kg x 11,8, 12.5kg x 10

Big pb on the deadlift today!! Someone even commented that I was shifting a load of weight. Felt great.

Don't normally do incline db curls but they felt really good and like they isolated the bis a lot more than my usual bb curl.

Can't move my arms now, what a pump!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Back and bis and BOOM.
> 
> Deadlift 160kg x 7,4, 155kg x 6
> 
> ...


#Bosh


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I have had to take a week off due to personal reasons.

Bit annoyed, but carried on eating the same, so hopefully nothing is lost. Did pin last Friday regardless.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

First session back after my week off!

Chest and tris!!

BB bench press 100kg x 7,6,5

Incline BB bench 80kg x 7,6,6

Dips BW x 8,8,7

Close grip bench 70 x 8,7,6

DB flye 20kg x 11,7,7

New pb for incline!!! And for flyes. Really pleased! Today felt amazing.

Think it's only because I have so much energy and am fresh after a week off, but hope to do the same weights next week, we shall see!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders early doors!

BB Squat 135kg x 5,5,4

Calf raise 90kg x 7, 85kg x 7,7

BB shoulder press 60kg x 8,7, 55kg x 8

BB Shrug 145kg x 14,10,9

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 14

17.5kg x 11,11

Had no energy this morning. Gonna go carb crazy today!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and Bam.

Deadlift 160kg x 6,6,5

BB underhand row 82.5kg x 11,8 80kg x 8

Chin ups BW x 12,9,7

Preacher EZ curl 37.5kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 30kg x 10

Deadlift feeling good now, really focused on form today, getting those legs involved to the max.

Did a homemade KFC last night....100g protein in one cheeky sitting!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

All the colours of the rainbow this morning!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just read through all this mate, you've done really well so far, massive improvement in your physic (nohomo), what were your starting lifts and what're you on now?

Sub'd


----------



## weights 24/7 (Apr 23, 2013)

are these real and what mg are they?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that DL 60kg a side? Not bad.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Is that DL 60kg a side? Not bad.


Behave!! 70kg a side bro


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

weights 24/7 said:


> are these real and what mg are they?
> View attachment 118757


?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Just read through all this mate, you've done really well so far, massive improvement in your physic (nohomo), what were your starting lifts and what're you on now?
> 
> Sub'd


Cheers bud, really appreciate that!!

I'll do a full rundown when I get to pct in a couple of weeks, but my big 3 have gone up as follows:

Deadlift: 100kg to 160kg

Squat: 80kg to 130kg

BB bench press: 60kg to 100kg

Everything else has shot up too!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just got my standard bi-weekly musclefood order too!!







Not tried their bacon yet, fingers crossed its as great as their other stuff!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Cheers bud, really appreciate that!!
> 
> I'll do a full rundown when I get to pct in a couple of weeks, but my big 3 have gone up as follows:
> 
> ...


 :scared: :scared: :scared:

Impressive buddy!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :scared: :scared: :scared:
> 
> Impressive buddy!


Haha cheers man  don't forget I have been on cycle for 5 months now!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris with my bud this morning.

BB bench press 105kg x 5, 100kg x 7,6

Incline BB bench 80kg x 7,7, 70kg x 7

Dips BW x 10,10,8

Close grip bench 70 x 7,7,7

DB flye 20kg x 10,8,7

Thought I'd try the 105kg, but it was harder than I thought. I'll keep cracking with the 100kg for a while!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Haha cheers man  don't forget I have been on cycle for 5 months now!!


Drug addict :lol: When's your last pin?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Drug addict :lol: When's your last pin?


Haha was a little longer than first planned..... 

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What you have planned for pct.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

killah said:


> What you have planned for pct.


Doing the bread and butter nolva 20/20/20/20 and clomid 100/100/50/50!

Plus creatine lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Just done last and 20th pin!!

Completely didn't have my head in the game....forgot to squeeze all the air out the syringe so a good 0.5ml of air has gone in my quad haha. Most of it farted back out as I pulled the pin out luckily.

Gonna go hard in the last week!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders at 7 this morning!

BB Squat 130kg x 5,5,4

Calf raise 85kg x 10,9,9

BB shoulder press 60kg x 10,8 55kg x 10

BB Shrug 150kg x 10,8,8

Standing DB side raise 17.5kg x 16,11,9

New PB on the shrug for me! They felt real nice this morning. One of my favourite exercises I think and it has brought my traps out so much on cycle.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis!!

Deadlift 165kg x 6,6,5

BB underhand row 82.5kg x 11,8 80kg x 8

Chin ups BW x 12,8,7

Preacher EZ curl 35kg x 10,10 32.5kg x 8

New pb on deadlift!! I will never try and do more than about 6 reps, it just kills me. Leaves nothing to do but up the weight!! 

The whole aesthetics crew were out in force this morning.....made me angry but that just fuels my workout!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

PCT starts Friday, but today, today is the start of CREATINE!

Bring it on lol.

5g a day lets go.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

PCT ain't so bad you know mate. I finish tomorrow, haven't lost any strength at all, managed to gain a bit of weight too!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> PCT starts Friday, but today, today is the start of CREATINE!
> 
> Bring it on lol.
> 
> 5g a day lets go.


Aup mate, you seem sad to be coming off lol, I take it the cycle has been good 

What have your gains be mate?? How much more are you lifting etc.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, you seem sad to be coming off lol, I take it the cycle has been good
> 
> What have your gains be mate?? How much more are you lifting etc.


I am sad mate it's been beaut! Better than expected to be honest!!

I'll do a full run down when I actually start pct but so far:

Deadlift: 100kg to 160kg

Squat: 80kg to 130kg

BB bench press: 60kg to 100kg

And weight has gone from 202lbs to 237lbs, so 35lbs gain overall!

Very pleased man here!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I am sad mate it's been beaut! Better than expected to be honest!!
> 
> I'll do a full run down when I actually start pct but so far:
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear. Its similar to the cycle I want to run 1st, did you end up upping the does of test or stick with 400? I won't lie and pretend I have gone through all 21 pages  Also when did you stop the dbol?

The strength gains are incredible and the weight is bloody impressive aswell.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats good to hear. Its similar to the cycle I want to run 1st, did you end up upping the does of test or stick with 400? I won't lie and pretend I have gone through all 21 pages  Also when did you stop the dbol?
> 
> The strength gains are incredible and the weight is bloody impressive aswell.


Haha cheers man, appreciate that a lot! I will get pics up soon too, to show I'm not lying!!

Yeah the strength has shocked me the most, it's just kept coming, never plateaud out like I expected!

I did 10 weeks of the t400 at 400mg a week, then I did 10 weeks of just straight test e at 500mg a week.

I much preferred the straight test e I would recommend that over the t400. I will always stay to a single ester now.

Dbol was only for 4 weeks, that was actually the one thing that disappointed me a bit, I expected a lot from dbol but it didnt deliver for me. I think it may have been underdosed. If I was to use it again, I would certainly do more than 40mg a day!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Haha cheers man, appreciate that a lot! I will get pics up soon too, to show I'm not lying!!
> 
> Yeah the strength has shocked me the most, it's just kept coming, never plateaud out like I expected!
> 
> ...


Glad you recommened that as its the test e I was going for. What dbol was it? I have heard the BS blue hearts are the best. I will be doing a 6/8 week 1st cycle I think but that may change 

Even more looking forward to doing mine if them gains are possible. Did you always nail your diet??? What cals etc where you on?

Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad you recommened that as its the test e I was going for. What dbol was it? I have heard the BS blue hearts are the best. I will be doing a 6/8 week 1st cycle I think but that may change
> 
> Even more looking forward to doing mine if them gains are possible. Did you always nail your diet??? What cals etc where you on?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol


Nah questions are good, I love to spread what little wisdom I have! 

It was Triumph labs dbol which I don't think many people have tried.... Yeah I would love some legit danabol blue hearts!!

Yep day in day out nailing it. Don't think I missed a single day where I didn't get at least 300g protein. About 4000cals throughout. The occasional cheat day too just to help things along!

1st cycle is so exciting. Link me to your journal when you get round to doing one!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Nah questions are good, I love to spread what little wisdom I have!
> 
> It was Triumph labs dbol which I don't think many people have tried.... Yeah I would love some legit danabol blue hearts!!
> 
> ...


The blue hearts my bro in law bought came with a money back guarentee so got to be legit. They where form the net aswell not a local source.

I will be concentrating on my diet alot more now. Had a few sh!t weeks but will be on it from tomorrow.

Heres a link to my journal mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/216958-starting-out-properly-time-going-natural-hopefully.html

Will have to change the title when I start my cycle though


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris early doors!!

BB bench press 100kg x 6,6,5

Incline BB bench 80kg x 7,7, 70kg x 7

Dips BW x 6,6,6

Close grip bench 70 x 7,7, 60kg x 7

DB flye 17.5kg x 14,12,10

One arm DB extensions 12.5kg x 10, 9kg x 12,10

Felt slightly weaker today. Might be the test wearing off, might be I'm really tired!

Didn't feel I'd fully smashed my tris today so chucked in some one arm db curls at the end, had to go light tho as turned out I was fooked!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders woopwoop!

BB Squat 130kg x 6,5,5

Calf raise 90kg x 8,8 85kg x 9

BB shoulder press 60kg x 10,8,7

BB Shrug 155kg x 9,9,9

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 8, 17.5kg x 11,10

New pb on the calf raise and the shrugs! Seriously loving the shrugs I have finally got some good technique on them rather than cheating.

Got quite a dodgy knee at the moment though, think the squats are causing it.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> do one and half ml and up it to 600mg 400mg is near TRT dosages (to low imo)


400mg is 8 x trt doses !!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bang.

Deadlift 170kg x 5,4,5

BB underhand row 82.5kg x 9,8,5 80kg x 5

Chin ups BW x 12,8,7

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 7,7 15kg x 8

Upped the deads again! Felt very very hard but managed decent reps with decent form so very pleased 

Asian aesthetic crew were out doing stretches and drinking shakes bahaha


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right well that's it folks, PCT TIME!!

Sad to see the cycle go as it was so much better than I ever imagined.

Here are my finishing snaps! Sorry I can't easily do a back shot....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)




----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris smashed.

BB bench press 100kg x 5,5 95kg x 3 90kg x 3

Incline BB bench 70kg x 8,7,7

Dips BW x 12,10,8

Close grip bench 70 x 7,7, 65kg x 7

DB flye 20kg x 12,8,7

Barbell work today was ridiculous. Someone fobbed me off and made me swap their thick bar for my thin.

Did the whole session with a fat bar and it made it so much harder! Why is that??


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Chest and tris smashed.
> 
> BB bench press 100kg x 5,5 95kg x 3 90kg x 3
> 
> ...


It might've been 5kg heavier?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> It might've been 5kg heavier?


Haha is it as simple as that?? Thought something was different!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Haha is it as simple as that?? Thought something was different!


I think so mate! :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders woohaaaa

BB Squat 130kg x 5, 120kg x 5,6

Calf raise 90kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 70kg x 8

BB shoulder press 60kg x 9,6 55kg x 9

BB Shrug 155kg x 14,10,7

Seated DB side raise 17.5kg x 14,12,10

I've had to lighten my squats just because my technique was getting poor, was only just reaching parallel, and I feel slightly weaker since coming off cycle anyway.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bongo.

Deadlift 170kg x 6,5,5

BB underhand row 80kg x 10,8 75kg x 8

Chin ups BW x 12,7,6

Pull ups BW x 10,8,8

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 9, 15kg x 12,11

Felt a bit weak on everything today but not the deadlift! Chucked in some pull-ups (assisted) right at the end, which I don't normally but had something left in the tank!

Smashed deadlift, new pb and it felt fantastic!

Going to spend the day eating the whole house, would love to gain at least something over pct.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Deadlifts are getting there mate!

You'll still never catch me, I'm on 180kg next week :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Deadlifts are getting there mate!
> 
> You'll still never catch me, I'm on 180kg next week :lol:


Haha you cnut your still my benchmark! I'll be chasing you forever, you'll always be a few weeks or months of cycle ahead of me!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just read all of this, hope you keep all your gains.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Just read all of this, hope you keep all your gains.


Cheers bud I fawking well hope so too!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

If I decide to do a cycle in the future defiantly going to be the same as yours.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> If I decide to do a cycle in the future defiantly going to be the same as yours.


Haha is that based on my gains??

The only thing I would do different is not bother with the t400, and just do straight test e. I found it did a whole load more for me!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

What about test e and anavar? Form lean bulk?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> What about test e and anavar? Form lean bulk?


For a lean bulk that would fantastic mate. I found a lot of useful stuff about anavar here actually:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow sounds awesome. Might be worth running on its own.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Haha is that based on my gains??
> 
> The only thing I would do different is not bother with the t400, and just do straight test e. I found it did a whole load more for me!


Was your test e ProChem as well?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris this morn!

BB bench press 95kg x 6,6 90kg x 4 80kg x 5

Incline BB bench 70kg x 7,7,5

Dips BW x 12,10,8

Close grip bench 70 x 7,6,5

DB flye 20kg x 8,6 17.5kg x 7

Single arm DB extensions 10kg x 10,10 9kg x 10,8

Again, felt a bit weak today, it's getting disheartening!!

Although I realised halfway through my sets on the flat bench that it was actually set to a slight decline, which I think was making things harder!!

Didn't feel I'd fully killed my tris so chucked in those light extensions on the end.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Was your test e ProChem as well?


It wasn't mate, I went for the much discussed BSI lol  did the job for me I must say!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Wow sounds awesome. Might be worth running on its own.


I would still run a test base mate, if your looking to put on some decent mass.

I did an oral only cycle as my first and wished I had added in test!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> It wasn't mate, I went for the much discussed BSI lol  did the job for me I must say!!


Fair enough mate, I'm tempted myself, just getting ideas on what brand to go for, also need to find 'a big guy at the gym' lol

How you finding PCT?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Fair enough mate, I'm tempted myself, just getting ideas on what brand to go for, also need to find 'a big guy at the gym' lol
> 
> How you finding PCT?


Ahaha always the first step 

I don't think brand matters too much to be honest, a good ugl that's not faked would be fine, bsi, fuerza, fusion for example.

Hmm it was going ok, but I seem to be slowly losing strength now which is a bummer, I'm hoping that will stop soon!

On the plus side I'm maintaining my weight nicely, not lost any mass whatsoever yet.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Ahaha always the first step
> 
> I don't think brand matters too much to be honest, a good ugl that's not faked would be fine, bsi, fuerza, fusion for example.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: Good to hear, have you reduced your caloires now your in pct? How many you on atm?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :thumb: Good to hear, have you reduced your caloires now your in pct? How many you on atm?


No! Reducing calories in pct is probably the worst idea ever! I've kept them high exactly the same as when on cycle.

So about 4000!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I would still run a test base mate, if your looking to put on some decent mass.
> 
> I did an oral only cycle as my first and wished I had added in test!


I'm not looking at doing a cycle yet but i'm already planning it. haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Post PCT is weird, I'm losing strength in some things but gaining it in others?!

Hope you follow my journal when I get on the tren train!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Post PCT is weird, I'm losing strength in some things but gaining it in others?!
> 
> Hope you follow my journal when I get on the tren train!


Haha can't wait for that rollercoaster!! Actually kinda getting that now.... Deads going up but most other stuff coming down!

Course I will mate, brought a tear to my eye when you locked down yesterday!

Plus I want to hear about your terrifying dreams and feel good about my normal boring sleeps 

Link me on here when you get setup!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right so actually started tracking my calories on this myfitnesspal thing!

Here's today which is pretty much every day!

About 300g protein, 400g carbs, 100g fats, 3800cals or so! Often more lol.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Forgot to add milk in...

So looks more like 350g protein a day, 4200cals.

Boom.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How much do you weigh? Have you noticed anything since you have been off?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders booya

BB Squat 120kg x 6,5,7

Calf raise 85kg x 7,6 80kg x 7,7

BB shoulder press 55kg x 8, 60kg x 7,6 57.5kg x 7

BB Shrug 157.5kg x 8,7 155kg x 8, 150kg x 10

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 12,8 17.5kg x 10,8

Epic session! Don't know why but fancied doing 4 sets of most things instead of the usual 3!

Smashed it today feel great.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> How much do you weigh? Have you noticed anything since you have been off?


I'm currently sat at 17stone bang on, so 238lbs or 108kg.

Yes I have! I'm less strong! Which is pretty annoying  although its not much of a change. But weight seems to be maintaining nicely which is great!

As for the meds I feel fine, the nolva has already cleared up a bit of gyno I had developed, and the clomid is bigging up my balls nicely


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> I'm currently sat at 17stone bang on, so 238lbs or 108kg.
> 
> Yes I have! I'm less strong! Which is pretty annoying  although its not much of a change. But weight seems to be maintaining nicely which is great!
> 
> As for the meds I feel fine, the nolva has already cleared up a bit of gyno I had developed, and the clomid is bigging up my balls nicely


HAHA good news! As long as you keep your size that's the main thing.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Forgot to add milk in...
> 
> So looks more like 350g protein a day, 4200cals.
> 
> Boom.


How much is your food bill a month?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> How much is your food bill a month?


Haha looks like it should be a lot doesn't it!!

But I'm a student and I live on a serious budget! I pay about 40 a week, so 160 a month. Which is manageable I think! That figure includes whey protein and all that stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Has your squat dipped at all?

What foods is your diet typically made up of?

How big exactly are your balls? :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Has your squat dipped at all?
> 
> What foods is your diet typically made up of?
> 
> How big exactly are your balls? :tongue:


Not sure if srs........... 

But I'm gonna tell you anyway!!

Yeah my squat has lost about 10kg, but that's not really strength loss, that's more me just bringing it down to adjust for my form which had got a bit ropey....

Diet is thus, day in day out!!:

Breakfast:

3 rashers bacon

3 whole eggs

Post workout:

50g mp whey

100g mp instant oats

50g dextrose

Lunch:

250g chicken breast

100g egg pasta

Afternoon:

30g almonds

130g tuna in sunflower oil

Dinner:

200g mince beef

100g potatoes/pasta

Pre-bed:

50g mp whey

100g mp instant oats

50g dextrose

About 4000cals a day, 350g protein.

As for ballsack, almost back to normal size, which is more or less approximately round about 2 tennis balls in dimension.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had to deload because of form too. I'm up to 112.5kg next week..

Diet looks decent!

Is this you mate?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> do one and half ml and up it to 600mg 400mg is near TRT dosages (to low imo)


wtf are you guys on !? How can you say 400ml is trt dose ? 400ml is about 7 x trt dose


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

big vin said:


> wtf are you guys on !? How can you say 400ml is trt dose ? 400ml is about 7 x trt dose


Haha I'm amazed this discussion is still raging....


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I had to deload because of form too. I'm up to 112.5kg next week..
> 
> Diet looks decent!
> 
> ...


Going good mate! That's more than you ever were, right?

Yeah diet I think I have finally got spot on, it works for me, some might get bored with the same every day, but it's all the food I love, so its easy for me really!

Shhhhiiiiitttt I thought I saw a flash in the changing rooms earlier when I was getting changed!! Damn camera phones!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

KFC wicked zinger bucket is the one


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> KFC wicked zinger bucket is the one


You'll be fat lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> You'll be fat lol


Too late


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Trouble in paradise boys!

I think now is where I start to regret my lack of hcg use....

Almost 2 weeks into pct and I have cannot get a hardon if my life depended on it...

I have let the gf down 3 times today, kept trying, absolutely nothing! Blamed it on the weather as she doesn't know I have used.

Still popping clomid like its going out of fashion but might need to pick up some cialis or something soon if it doesn't pick up.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Oh no!! Pop some Viagra? How did you hide the fact you used?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bingo.

Deadlift 175kg x 5,5 170kg x 5

BB underhand row 75kg x 11,9 70kg x 9

Chin ups BW x 12,7,6

Incline DB curl 15kg x 13,11,10

Lat pulldown 66kg x 7, 60kg x 8,8

New PB on deads!! Smashed it! Still chasing @Tom90 though dammit 

Chucked in some light lat pulldowns at the end just to exhaust myself!

Feeling like poo at the moment but sticking with it, as soon as I let myself get down I will crash hard, so got to stay positive!!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Oh no!! Pop some Viagra? How did you hide the fact you used?


Think I may have to invest mate, it's beyond bad!

I jab while she's asleep, and she doesn't know how much muscle you can gain natty and hiw fast so she assumes I'm just a gym pro lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Think I may have to invest mate, it's beyond bad!
> 
> I jab while she's asleep, and she doesn't know how much muscle you can gain natty and hiw fast so she assumes I'm just a gym pro lol


Yeh but now she's going to know something is up? Well done on being a gym pro tho


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm gonna have a go at 182.5 on Tuesday, hopefully I'll get it.

Starting fast rip in 17 days, hopefully I'll see some real strength increase on that


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm gonna have a go at 182.5 on Tuesday, hopefully I'll get it.
> 
> Starting fast rip in 17 days, hopefully I'll see some real strength increase on that


Nice, best of luck bro! Damn it thought you were trying 180 I'm getting even further behind! 

SO JEALOUS! Will be interesting to see how you get on with fusion labs, I'm interested in trying them myself next cycle!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

What if you do a low dose of test?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> What if you do a low dose of test?


Could do, but it would take so long to kick in, wouldn't really help the issue right now!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How does it effect that then :-/


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris bank holi fun!

BB bench press 90kg x 10,7 85kg x 7

Incline BB bench 75kg x 8,7 65kg x 8

Dips BW x 12,10,9

Close grip bench 65kg x 11,10 55kg x 9

DB flye 20kg x 10,8,9

Single arm DB extensions 10kg x 8 8kg x 12,10

Had the ridiculous thick bar again today. It makes life so much harder!

Was also really really hot in the gym! Gonna be a lovely day 

Feeling good at the moment in general and still eating well!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Boys, get down sains! £1 for no drain John West tuna!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Smells fishy


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders w00t

BB Squat 122kg x 6,5,5

Calf raise 80kg x 10,8 75kg x 9

BB shoulder press 60kg x 8,6 55kg x 7 50kg x 9

BB upright row 60kg x 8,8 50kg x 10

Seated DB side raise 20kg x 12 17.5kg x 12,10

DB front raise 12.5kg x 14,11,10

Instead of shrugs today thought I'd try some upright rows. They felt real good, think I might make it a permanent change!

Also chucked some lightish front raises in as my shoulders didn't feel done!

New pb squat today with perfecto form!!

I am really craving big round shoulders, I think I might replace the side raises with something else? Any other good mass building exercises for shoulders?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Is your old boy back yet?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Is your old boy back yet?


Very almost mate!

I have managed a couple of very sloppy sessions, where I've got him up but nowhere near hard, and just sort of folded it inside the missis 

But things seems to be improving day by day, actually feeling slightly horny now which is a change!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Very almost mate!
> 
> I have managed a couple of very sloppy sessions, where I've got him up but nowhere near hard, and just sort of folded it inside the missis
> 
> But things seems to be improving day by day, actually feeling slightly horny now which is a change!


Haha double the width! Lucky lady.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bam.

Deadlift 175kg x 5,4 170kg x 5

BB underhand row 75kg x 11,8 70kg x 9

Chin ups BW x 12,7,7

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 11,10 15kg x 10

Lat pulldown 66kg x 15,12 72kg x 8

Nice session today! Felt fresh, and can finally feel my natural test coming back into play.

Set a new pb on the db curls, they felt simples today!

Out all day today, which might upset my eating a bit, but going to try my best to down food as usual.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris!!

BB bench press 90kg x 8,7 85kg x 6

Incline BB bench 75kg x 8,7 70kg x 6

Dips BW x 12,10,9

Close grip bench 65kg x 10,8 60kg x 9

DB flye 20kg x 11,8,8

Single arm DB extensions 10kg x 10 8kg x 12,11

Shocker of a session. Only had 5 hours sleep but don't think that's a factor.

Need to start pushing these weights back up again!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Checked weight this morning.

Since pct started (about 3 weeks) I have gained 2lbs, so seem to be maintaining through pct, maybe added a tiny bit.

Good news I guess!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

A day late, but finally found time for legs and shoulders yeahhh

BB Squat 122.5kg x 5,5,5

Calf press 250 x 12, 270 x 11,10,10

DB shoulder press 25kg x 12, 27.5kg x 10,8 25kg x 11

BB upright row 60kg x 10,9 50kg x 10,10

Seated DB side raise 17.5kg x 12,10 15kg x 12

DB front raise 12.5kg x 15,15,12

Leg press 350 x 12,11

BIG SESSION. Went hard and felt great. I much prefer nights to mornings but normally I can only manage mornings.

Really concentrated on form on side raises as I had started swinging it.

Also chucked in leg press which I don't normally just to really kill my quads dead!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Lifting some good weight!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Lifting some good weight!


Cheers bud! Lifts have suffered a bit in pct but not gone down too much luckily


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Cheers bud! Lifts have suffered a bit in pct but not gone down too much luckily


Still strong! You thinking of doing another cycle?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Still strong! You thinking of doing another cycle?


Yep of course I am 

Should really wait a long time as I was on for 6months, but I think give it about a month and I'm going back on.

Probably same again, maybe 600mg test e a week, slightly higher doseage 

And only 12weeks lol.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Yep of course I am
> 
> Should really wait a long time as I was on for 6months, but I think give it about a month and I'm going back on.
> 
> ...


Why so long? How come you never blasted and cruised?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Yep of course I am
> 
> Should really wait a long time as I was on for 6months, but I think give it about a month and I'm going back on.
> 
> ...


You're crazy :lol:

Are you going to get bloods done before?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Phil you fvcking legend!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Why so long? How come you never blasted and cruised?


Was never the plan lol I just loved it and got a bit hooked...

I considered it, but I wasn't using hcg so thought I should probably just hit it hard and then take a recovery break.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You're crazy :lol:
> 
> Are you going to get bloods done before?


Absolutely cuckoo mate but I can't help it 

Nope, risk it for a biscuit 

I feel fine so that must mean I am fine, great philosophy that one.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Was never the plan lol I just loved it and got a bit hooked...
> 
> I considered it, but I wasn't using hcg so thought I should probably just hit it hard and then take a recovery break.


But without bloods how can you know you've recovered? Is it really worth future problems in life for a couple extra kgs of muscle?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Was never the plan lol I just loved it and got a bit hooked...
> 
> I considered it, but I wasn't using hcg so thought I should probably just hit it hard and then take a recovery break.


Hope I don't get hooked lol.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bazinga.

Deadlift 175kg x 5,5 170kg x 5

BB underhand row 75kg x 10,8 70kg x 8 60kg x 7

Chin ups BW x 8,7,6

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 12,10 15kg x 11

Lat pulldown 72kg x 10,9 66kg x 10

Left everything behind today, I'm absolutely destroyed!!

Going to just rest and eat and rest today.

Bring on the sun, nothing fixes up muscles like a bit of tanning


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris!!

BB bench press 90kg x 8,7 85kg x 6 80kg x 6

Incline BB bench 75kg x 8,7 70kg x 6

Dips BW x 12,10,9

Close grip bench 65kg x 10,8,8

DB flye 20kg x 8,7 16kg x 10

Single arm DB extensions 9kg x 10,10 8kg x 11

My tris feel absolutely hammered which is great.

Changed up my grip on close grip bench to slightly wider, took a lot of strain off my wrists and felt it in tris a lot more!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How's the PCT going?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> How's the PCT going?


Good mate, it's coming to a close now, finish on Friday officially!

The start was seriously rocky as you know, but my old boy is back to his normal tricks now happy days!!

Just took some serious upping of the clomid, hit it hard!

No gyno, had some on cycle but that's all cleared up nicely now.

Everything is peachy!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders but mainly shoulders due to part of gym being shut....

BB Squat 122.5kg x 6,5,5

BB shoulder press 60kg x 10,7 55kg x 7 50kg x 9

BB upright row 60kg x 9,8 50kg x 10,10

Seated DB side raise 17.5kg x 12,9,8

DB front raise 12.5kg x 15,15,12

No calves today as calf raise machine out of action and I didn't fancy faffing about with DBs.

Side raises felt good, new pb today. Front raises getting too easy need to crank them up to 15kg next time!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and FOOKIN SMASHED IT!!

Deadlift 175kg x 6,5 170kg x 5

BB underhand row 70kg x 11,8 60kg x 9

Chin ups BW x 10,9,7

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,9 15kg x 11

Lat pulldown 62.5kg x 11,9 57kg x 10

Wore a belt for last few deadlifts as I felt like my back was about to snap!

Chin-ups felt great, really went full range of motion and held at the top of each last rep for a few secs.

Normal test levels are back baby!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha didn't take long for It to come back, i think mine is shooting up.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Haha didn't take long for It to come back, i think mine is shooting up.


Not tooooo long! Was worried for a while I must admit!

Yeah mate yours should be! Your gonna love it when it peaks, no better alpha feeling!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great deadliftung mate!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Great deadliftung mate!


Aw cheers bud 

Still chasing you tho am I correct?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Aw cheers bud
> 
> Still chasing you tho am I correct?


Ai. Managed 182.5kg for 3.5 reps before I started this cycle, see how I get on Tuesday :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Chest and tris - dumbbell edition!

DB bench press 40kg x 13,8, 37.5kg x 8

Incline DB bench 32.5kg x 9, 30kg x 10,11

Dips BW x 8,7,6

Close grip bench 60kg x 10,6,5 50kg x 12

DB flye 20kg x 11,9,7

Single arm DB extensions 10kg x 12,10, 7kg x 25

Couldn't get to the bench so started with DBs!!

Never have got the 40s up before, so that is a big deal for me, and they actually felt easy, next time 42.5kg!

Enjoy dumbells a lot, so enjoyed the session very very much


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvcking hell man, well done! Impressive stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvcking hell man, well done! Impressive stuff :thumbup1:


Cheers bro, suprised even myself 

Got a few doubting looks when I picked up dem 40s, but put those doubters right in their place


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Beast ha ha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know that look, I get it all the time when I deadlift.

I usually stack all the plates by the side of the bar before I start. I can remember one time, I was only doing 160kg, and some fella asked me if I was going to use 'all them plates', I knocked out a few sets of 10 and said he could have them now


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Legs and shoulders bois!

BB Squat 120kg x 6,6,5

Calf press 270 x 12, 290 x 11,10,10

DB shoulder press 27.5kg x 13,9,7

BB upright row 60kg x 12,10 50kg x 10

Seated DB side raise 17.5kg x 15,10,9

DB front raise 15kg x 12,9,9

Leg press 390 x 11,10,10

Squats were beyond low today! I got down really far and it felt GREAT!

Was a big session, it is now very difficult to climb stairs unfortunately.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Right, sad though it is, this thread is drawing to a close!!

I'm planning the next cycle to start any minute 

Boys, I need your inputs!

Please have a gander at this and tell me.... Do I finally do cardio and cut, or do I carry on adding MASS?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=230894


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Destiny1 said:


> Really interested in this as last time I ran prochem I was using nealy 1600 mgs a week and 50 mg prochem dbol over 3 moths not a pound gained yet went on to a cruise of alpha pharma dbol and gained 5 pound first week


mate as siad you most had $hit then...

useing Prochem test c with norma test e .. first time with PC and its great...

good gear


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Back and bis and bum.

Deadlift 175kg x 4,2,2,2 160kg x 6

DB row 35kg x 15,10,10

Chin ups BW x 9,7,5

Incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10, 15kg x 10,10

Lat pulldown 80kg x 5, 62.5kg x 10,8, 100kg x 9

Plonker! Forgot my straps so heavy deads were out  did as many as I could with just my grip though.

Rows felt really nice I prefer dbs for them rather than bb.

Not long now till the BIG CUT!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Bulk over chaps!! Cut starts today 

I won't be posting here anymore I think I will get it closed, from now on I hope you will all join me here on the next part of my journey!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=231392


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

At the beginning of this journal I remember people saying that you should sort your diet and training out before going on cycle, definitely proved them wrong mate!

Will sub the new one now


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> At the beginning of this journal I remember people saying that you should sort your diet and training out before going on cycle, definitely proved them wrong mate!
> 
> Will sub the new one now


Haters gonna hate! 

Thanks a lot man. Diet sorted itself out really, I think it's something you can only figure out with trial and error.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Just what I was looking for, cheers @Pscarb



Pscarb said:


> Bloat is related to both the steroid and the diet as for every gram of carbs you eat the body will take in 2.7g of water even more if it is not a clean source (sodium etc) by cleaning the diet up and increasing your water intake to 4-5L per day the bloat will reduce


----------

